

Nortel files for bankruptcy protection — who’s next? - transburgh
http://venturebeat.com/2009/01/14/nortel-files-for-bankruptcy-protection-whos-next/

======
ermullins
I have a feeling a big wireless company is going out in the next 6 months.

